
Pornhub saw 50% traffic increase in Hawaii in the minutes after missile threat - mysterypie
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/article-5280343/Porn-site-saw-spike-traffic-Hawaii-missile-threat.html
======
TokyoKid
I'm really sick of Github seeing every event as a marketing opportunity and
releasing the yet another graph. Like we get it, people touch themselves.

